# Our library bus conversion



## Erika

Thought I would put some pictures up its not finished yet but hopefully done by end of next month cant wait to get away in it :dance:


----------



## Erika

oops next time I will make sure they are the right way round.


----------



## Herbenny

Looks like you have been working hard and its looking great. :king:


----------



## Sharon the Cat

Certainly looks like a lot of hard work & a very helpful dog. :dog:


----------



## Erika

hard work but very rewarding :wacko:


----------



## phillybarbour

Big job on there, and a big van to. It will be a great van when finished.


----------



## n brown

getting there !i've done a few big vans and find them a lot less fiddly to work on and in ,very satisfying !


----------



## CAL

Big job but looking good.


----------



## voyagerstan

Looking good been enjoying ours seven years now but it's an ongoing thing . Is yours made by Bailey coach builders looks same as ours . :beer:STAN


----------



## Erika

voyagerstan said:


> Looking good been enjoying ours seven years now but it's an ongoing thing . Is yours made by Bailey coach builders looks same as ours . :beer:STAN



Yes it is Stan I will have a look at your. will post more pictures up at the weekend:camper:


----------



## trevskoda

good job yours is biger than mine but do get rid of those flosies and fit smd led bulbs and a solar panel,keep up the good work love it.


----------



## voyagerstan

Erika said:


> Yes it is Stan I will have a look at your. will post more pictures up at the weekend:camper:



Yes must take a few piccies , will do at weekend . It's finding the time to do these things don't know how I found time to go to work here hee :drive: STAN


----------



## Erika

trevskoda said:


> good job yours is biger than mine but do get rid of those flosies and fit smd led bulbs and a solar panel,keep up the good work love it.



Already got the solar panels and led lights going up too. I will put more piccies up :wave:


----------



## Erika

voyagerstan said:


> Yes must take a few piccies , will do at weekend . It's finding the time to do these things don't know how I found time to go to work here hee :drive: STAN



Haha yes your right Stan work really gets in the way but suppose needs must


----------



## Davety

*Library Bus Accident*

I had a mate who was run over by a Library Bus as he was crossing the carriageway. As he lay all mangled up and screaming in the middle of the road, the driver of the bus leapt out and 
shouted  "SSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" !!!


----------



## Stu709d

*Nice bus*

Thats a big old bus, looking great so far, keep us updated.
Whats the black stuff youve lined the walls with? looks good, like posh tiling


----------



## Erika

Stu709d said:


> Thats a big old bus, looking great so far, keep us updated.
> Whats the black stuff youve lined the walls with? looks good, like posh tiling



Thanks will post more pictures at end of the week lots been done. It is light weight wet wall works a treat


----------



## Erika




----------



## CAL

Looking great and coming along nicely. Just one point, pic one, how did you manage to stick the dog on the wall ? Gorilla glue or super glue ? Is it fixed or on a swivel ?


----------



## Erika

CAL said:


> Looking great and coming along nicely. Just one point, pic one, how did you manage to stick the dog on the wall ? Gorilla glue or super glue ? Is it fixed or on a swivel ?



Thanks Cal nothing its actually tiger seal haha:lol-053:


----------



## Stu709d

Coming along nicely there, see you have the same affliction as me with the photos wrong way up! Yours is a damn site neater than mine, woodwork aint my best talent, looks a bit rough and ready compared to yours. I too have used tiger seal extensively, although not on the dog! You ever tried to remove anything youve tigered in place? I used it on transmission tunnel in my landy, had to take it back out to recon my gearbox and had to cut it out and buy a new one, once its cured properly it aint ever coming off again. Ive bonded my solar panels to roof with it


----------



## Erika

Ye tiger seal is great for all we too have used it for bonding down the solar panel.


----------



## Beemer

Really interested to see your conversion getting put together.  Got a crick in my neck now though.


----------



## Erika

When I upload the pictures they are the right way round then when I look at uploaded pictures half of them are the wrong way round. Sorry peeps just have to have a crikky neck or put the screen on its side


----------



## Erika

Stu709d said:


> Coming along nicely there, see you have the same affliction as me with the photos wrong way up! Yours is a damn site neater than mine, woodwork aint my best talent, looks a bit rough and ready compared to yours. I too have used tiger seal extensively, although not on the dog! You ever tried to remove anything youve tigered in place? I used it on transmission tunnel in my landy, had to take it back out to recon my gearbox and had to cut it out and buy a new one, once its cured properly it aint ever coming off again. Ive bonded my solar panels to roof with it



 Stu I think yours is looking great love your woodwork and your windows look ace.


----------



## Erika

*more piccies*


 bathroom and kitchen coming on now


----------



## Erika

Really coming on now


----------



## Sharon the Cat

Erika said:


> View attachment 31354View attachment 31355 bathroom and kitchen coming on now



The size of that shower :scared: I want one.:heart:


----------



## Erika

Thanks its a beaut Sharon once its ready I wont want to shower anywhere else hehehe:lol-053:


----------



## CAL

Looking very smart indeed.


----------



## Erika

:banana: feels like we are on the home stretch now yeeha!!!


----------



## Sharon the Cat

When is the first barn dance in it?


----------



## caledonia

It's a very big van. I think you would be rather restricted as to where you can go with such a large vehicle. My friend has a converted library, a large Merc and has problems finding suitable wild spots and ends up on over priced campsites most of the time. Lots of room and very comfortable but impractical for wild camping. IMO.


----------



## Erika

caledonia said:


> It's a very big van. I think you would be rather restricted as to where you can go with such a large vehicle. My friend has a converted library, a large Merc and has problems finding suitable wild spots and ends up on over priced campsites most of the time. Lots of room and very comfortable but impractical for wild camping. IMO.



Im sure we will manage thanks


----------



## CAL

Looking even better, its definitely getting there. As an HGV C1 driver for many years I know when you've got used to it you'll have no probs chucking it around, perhaps you won't get to some of the more rural POI's but I've been to loads that you would get into dead easy. Keep it up.


----------



## Erika

thank you Cal


----------



## n brown

getting there indeed !when you have a van this size you just adapt to it. in my case i always had a m/bike or moped to check out tracks, get water and shopping etc. one i had,i raised the back half of the roof a metre to create a bedroom for a couple of kids,the other 2 slept under it, so i had to think about height as well. it was only really tight fishing villages i had any trouble with,so i got pretty good at reversing and not getting stressed !
although it often went places nobody would have thought possible, i made sure it had easily accessible fixing points front and rear and that i carried an excellent towrope ,there's always a tractor nearby !


----------



## trevskoda

it looks fab keep going ,im now coming close to finish my bus to and its only 22 ft but i would love yours and well done to you.


----------



## jeanette

Love the shower!! Nice and big same as the van lovely its looking good :cheers:


----------



## 2cv

Thats really nice. I never cease to be amazed at what people can produce.
There are certainly plenty of places in Scotland where it will be great for wilding in.


----------



## Erika

thank you everyone for your kind comments much appreciated


----------



## Erika

*Im back more pictures and moire to come*


----------



## Robmac

What a great wagon!

I'm not VERY jealous at all!


----------



## rockape

As with most things from a library, your project is long overdue. Good luck with it all. Forfar , so far ,so good.


----------



## voyagerstan

Hey looking good no problems getting anywhere where a Tupperware van can get to . We've had ours 7 years now and for most of that time not stayed on prison sorry campsites .  Stan


----------



## Erika

voyagerstan said:


> Hey looking good no problems getting anywhere where a Tupperware van can get to . We've had ours 7 years now and for most of that time not stayed on prison sorry campsites . &#55357;&#56973;&#55356;&#56818;&#55356;&#56806;&#55357;&#56846; Stan



haha no prisons/campsites for us offroad all the way. Its great actually thinking about giving up the house cause the van is big enough to live in.   :camper:


----------



## Erika

some more picturescouple of piccies in van and one at our destination Kelburn :wave:


----------



## wildman

Erika said:


> View attachment 31354View attachment 31355 bathroom and kitchen coming on now


looking great even though the photos are a pain in the neck, can you not rotate them before posting?


----------



## Erika

wildman said:


> looking great even though the photos are a pain in the neck, can you not rotate them before posting?


I did  don't know why they are like that:wacko:


----------



## wildman

I'm guessing this is a problem caused by posting from a phone rather than a PC as it is happening more and more these days.


----------

